

Market survey for iphone game - Spydey
http://www.polldaddy.com/s/5CCEDF07130C3F9D/
please fill out this market research survey for an upcoming iPhone game. just 5 questions.<p>http://www.polldaddy.com/s/5CCEDF07130C3F9D/<p>picture street fighter 2 bonus rounds...
======
teej
When my partner and I built Warbook, we didn't do any market research. We saw
an opportunity (Facebook Platform) and a game design that worked (Utopia) and
just -built it-. We went from idea to whiteboard to code on day one. 4 weeks
later we launched a successful game.

Start small, get feedback, and iterate. That's how you make a kick-ass game.
([http://lostgarden.com/2007/02/rockets-cars-and-gardens-
visua...](http://lostgarden.com/2007/02/rockets-cars-and-gardens-
visualizing.html))

------
Spydey
thanks in advance for your participation :)

